# Points for State Nomination (subclass 190) when logging EOI using Skillselect



## mrdlburton (May 9, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I am a long time reader, but first time poster so please bear with me.

I am a UK citizen/passport holder and currently score 55 points (without IELTS). I am booked to sit the IELTS exam in June and hope to score atleast 7 in each of the fields of study (fingers crossed). If I am successful, then I will gain 10 points for language skills thus increasing my overall points to 65 which is obviously over the threshold of 60 points and my following question will be less relevant.

However, I am preparing to begin my visa application journey by lodging my Expression of Interest (EOI) using the online Skillselect system. I intend to select the visa subclass 190 with the aim of receiving state sponsorship from WA (and by doing so gaining the extra 5 points).

My question is this; At what point in the EOI process are you awarded the additional 5 points for (subclass 190) state sponsorship? I.e. would I be awarded the 5 points at the time of application, even before WA has agreed to sponsor me (I understand I can't apply for state sponsorship until I have lodged a EOI and been issued with an EOI number etc) therefore allowing me to apply sooner with my 55 points or am I only awarded the 5 points if and when WA sponsor me thus meaning I must score 7 and above on IELTS before submitting my EOI?

I have spent many hours trying to find an answer to this question and have come up blank.

Any help or guidance you can provide me with will be very gratfully recieved!!

Sorry for the length of my first post!

Cheers,

David


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mrdlburton said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am a long time reader, but first time poster so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


1. First file for EOI with 55 points.
2. Apply for SS and mention in the SS application the EOI ID.
3. Once u get +ve SS, you will automatically get invitation.

Since the SS application has your EOI details, the moment u are assessed +ve for SS, u get invitation.
EOI is the base for Invitation.

I hope things are clear now. Do update in case of any confusion.


----------



## mrdlburton (May 9, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 1. First file for EOI with 55 points.
> 2. Apply for SS and mention in the SS application the EOI ID.
> 3. Once u get +ve SS, you will automatically get invitation.
> 
> ...


Mroks,

Thanks for your response, it's a great help.

I'm just a little concerned because WA SS states that you need 60 points to be considered for SS but in order for me to get the 60 points I'd need them to sponsor me !? 

If possible, please will you clarify just one thing for me; If I file for EOI with 55 points will skillselect award me the 5 points for visa type 190 so when I then apply to WA for SS (which I intend to do the minute I finish my EOI) I can enter in their application that I have 60 points or would I apply to WA stating that I only have 55 points but need them to sponsor me/award extra 5 points (I guess this is in some ways the whole point of SS though) in order to get the total of 60.

Sorry if the above is confusing.

Many thanks in advance

David.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mrdlburton said:


> Mroks,
> 
> Thanks for your response, it's a great help.
> 
> ...


While submitting EOI, u need to mention visa type 190. 
Your EOI will be with 55 points. 
Then u file for SS with 55 points. 
Your EOI will become 60 when u get +ve SS.

DIAC and States work together in inviting 190 applicants.

I hope there is no confusion.


----------



## mrdlburton (May 9, 2013)

Thank you very much. You have put my mind to rest! David


----------



## niravpriya (May 1, 2013)

Dear All
My agent has done my EOI application for E0001279895 on 31st of March 2012. The application mentions for me as a primary applicant as Marketing Specialist with the ANZCO Code 225113. The Visa class that I have applied for is Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) Permanent and skilled Regional (subclass 489) permanent.
My question is that there is no state of territory which is inviting Marketing specialist as a profile although it is a part of the SOL list?? Is the application made in the right direction? 
If yes when I can expect a revert on my EOI ???
Please guide me and also suggest me the right path ……….


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

niravpriya said:


> Dear All
> My agent has done my EOI application for E0001279895 on 31st of March 2012. The application mentions for me as a primary applicant as Marketing Specialist with the ANZCO Code 225113. The Visa class that I have applied for is Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) Permanent and skilled Regional (subclass 489) permanent.
> My question is that there is no state of territory which is inviting Marketing specialist as a profile although it is a part of the SOL list?? Is the application made in the right direction?
> If yes when I can expect a revert on my EOI ???
> Please guide me and also suggest me the right path ……….


Your application is made in right direction. Your occupation 225113 - Marketing Specialist is not on SOL, so can't go through 189 option. Your occupation is listed in CSOL so only State sponsorship applicable for you. 
Now u have to check or ur agent has to guide u which states are sponsoring ur occupation.
If u are coming under 489, u should be able to get invitation on 20th May if rest every thing is ok.

*Important: *Never disclose official details completely, like u have displayed ur EOI ID. Instead of digits u can show X.


----------



## niravpriya (May 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Your application is made in right direction. Your occupation 225113 - Marketing Specialist is not on SOL, so can't go through 189 option. Your occupation is listed in CSOL so only State sponsorship applicable for you.
> Now u have to check or ur agent has to guide u which states are sponsoring ur occupation.
> If u are coming under 489, u should be able to get invitation on 20th May if rest every thing is ok.
> 
> *Important: *Never disclose official details completely, like u have displayed ur EOI ID. Instead of digits u can show X.


Hello Everyone,

I have 6 bands in IELTS and have 60 points (When I include 5 points from Spouce).

My Nominated Occupation is - Marketing Specialist - 225113.

Now the Questions is ...

My agent has lodged EOI and we have indicated that I am ready for .....

Subclass 190 
Subclass 489
Subclass 186
Subclass 187

Now, I checked my nominated occupation (225113 – Marketing Specialist) is in the list of CSOL. But it is not in the list of any of the state nominated occupation list.

We checked, NSW, QLD, SA, WA, NT…

Does that mean, no one state is ready to give sponsorship for me ?

Please guide me.

Thanks in Advance.

Nirav


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

niravpriya said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have 6 bands in IELTS and have 60 points (When I include 5 points from Spouce).
> 
> ...


Checked with ACT and it sponsors ur occupation http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ion-Occupation-List-for-Victoria-Feb-2013.pdf

I hope u have checked with other states properly.


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

niravpriya said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have 6 bands in IELTS and have 60 points (When I include 5 points from Spouce).
> 
> ...



Hello Nirav,

Did you see the ACT list? What are your plans now and how are you planning to go ahead? Please share your thoughts, so it helps others on this forum with the same code  

Thanks,


----------



## feelthegame (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,

I also want to apply for 190 as a Marketing Specialist but there is no states that are in need for this specialisation. I have just checked all the states and I do not know when shall i start sending my EOI??

One more Q, if the state requires finance to support myself of let say $20.000, is it fine if I just show them my bank statement?

My points:
Age: 25 points
English: 20points (band 8)
Education:15points (bachelor in marketing)
Other: 5points (nominated by state)
Total:65points


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've just submitted my EOI. I will apply for visa 190 (requires state nomination).

I haven't been nominated by any state, yet, but my points breakdown shows I was granted 5 points for State Nomination. I didn't click anything saying that I had been nominated when I was filling my EOI.

Does anyone know if there's something wrong with my EOI?

Thanks!


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Dear PLVBR

When we lodge an EOI for 190 visa , we are automatically given 5 points for state nomination even if there is no state sponsoring us at that moment.

So you do not need to worry about the extra 5 points. Just make sure you get the state nomination from you desired state as you wont be able to lodge an application without state sponsorship.

Hope it helps


----------



## AshishNath (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear All,

Where can I find out how many points I score.

Regards


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

*NSW 190. 55 points*

Hi
Guys i am going masters in accounting and its goong to finish next month
I already got 7 each in english and i am under 24 now
I am planning to apply for 190 for NSW
Is there anyone out there to assist me with this?
As i have 55 so what u guys think i hve to go forNSW or someother state?
The reason i wanted to go with nsw is because i been in nsw from the last 3 years
Anyone who got NSW PR after feb on 55
Please advise
Thanks
Malik


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

I'm new here and desperately need help. Somehow I cannot create a new thread so I am writing under this thread. I included my parents as non migrating family and now the immigration requires me to include their medicals, police clearance and form 1221. My parents live in another town and my invitation through skills select expires in two weeks time and I'm also currently in another country on work. I basically will not have the information ready by the time my invitation expires. I have already submitted my application. Will these non submission of information on non migrating family affect my application. I applied for a 189. Need your help and feedback. Thankyou.


----------



## Fendy (Jul 6, 2015)

*Hard luck*

I waited from last year to apply as a Financial Institute Branch Manager 149914, however the occupation was closed untill July 1st this year and it appeared as High available. I was so happy and i immediately managed to submit EOI through Skillselect however South Australian website application portal was closed until today. But when I tried to apply through that I noticed that my occupation now appears as closed for offshore applicants. (special conditions)
I am horribly frustrated about my hard luck and I will appreciate your kind replies on below;

Is my EOI enough to consider me for 190 visa or must an application through SA site be submitted?

Will that occupation ever be open again in near future? Why was it closed so suddenly without giving a proper chance to even apply?

Pls reply me soon


----------



## mehta_parag (May 20, 2015)

Fendy said:


> I waited from last year to apply as a Financial Institute Branch Manager 149914, however the occupation was closed untill July 1st this year and it appeared as High available. I was so happy and i immediately managed to submit EOI through Skillselect however South Australian website application portal was closed until today. But when I tried to apply through that I noticed that my occupation now appears as closed for offshore applicants. (special conditions)
> I am horribly frustrated about my hard luck and I will appreciate your kind replies on below;
> 
> Is my EOI enough to consider me for 190 visa or must an application through SA site be submitted?
> ...


Hi Fendy 

Even I am facing the same issue. Please let me know if you get any solution.


----------



## mehta_parag (May 20, 2015)

Has anybody succeeded on 149914 - financial Institutiona branch manager category in recent past. Also, is there any further scope in this year.


----------



## flameboy (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi can anybody provide an update to the progress of their sub 190 NSW skillsect applications

I have viewed other state sponsorship from SA, VIC, WA and ACT and all of these have their own application form on the state website. I find it a little confusing as to why NSW do not have the same process or is it the case that the other states will eventually move to skillselect?

Secondly the following comment taken from the URL below "Between February and June 2015 NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply." - does this suggest that EOI applications between the months of July and Jan will be ignored until the next year's feb-june window? what if the quota has not been met, do they then dip back into the pool of EOI applicants post June?


I do find the information on DIBP and the NSW websites to be vague on the matter


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

I also applied for 262111 with 60 Points for state VIC .
i have one doubt am totally 4.7 yrs exp, I have deducted the ACS deduction of 2 yrs and submitted the EOI so will i have any problem there on my invite ??

but in state Sponsorship i have overall exp in nominated occupation as 4.7 itself .

what will be the approach frenz pls guide.....

as all say victoris considers overall 3 yrs experience they say ... is that true....


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

hi everyone, I will be applying for study visa soon. 
Is it okay if I launch EOI for subclass 190 in NSW now? since I'm going to South Australia for study, is my EOI for NSW likely to cause trouble with my study visa?
or should I launch EOI once I'm there? 
and if i do wait until after I'm there (in SA) will there be any problem if I launch EOI for NSW?
thankyou


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

zbalouch said:


> hi everyone, I will be applying for study visa soon.
> Is it okay if I launch EOI for subclass 190 in NSW now? since I'm going to South Australia for study, is my EOI for NSW likely to cause trouble with my study visa?
> or should I launch EOI once I'm there?
> and if i do wait until after I'm there (in SA) will there be any problem if I launch EOI for NSW?
> thankyou


hi zblouch, 

i don't see any prob with your case. you can apply for 190 and later apply for student visa. but when you receive an invite from 190 and by the time if you had a student visa, please do not proceed to apply for 190 as you already wud have a student visa. 

also i have a question here : if you are planning for a student visa, why are you planning to apply for 190 even though you are not going to apply for 190 visa after u receive an invite from nsw ? 

feel free to add your thoughts !

please advise.


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi zblouch,
> 
> i don't see any prob with your case. you can apply for 190 and later apply for student visa. but when you receive an invite from 190 and by the time if you had a student visa, please do not proceed to apply for 190 as you already wud have a student visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering bro.  Because you know if i can get my student visa replaced by PR ill be able to study part time and work full time there. And it will be alot easier for me financially.
Thing is I could have just submitted eoi had i been able to take PTE here in my country, they dont have a center here. 
Once i get there (aus) i can upgrade my language points and then maybe ill have a better chance at PR. I got band score of 8 in ielts academic that was without any preperation i just need to have one go at PTE.

Currently my points will be 55+5 so i wont be expecting anything with this score i just thought it might help to get in the que soon as i can.

But why do you think I shouldn't proceed with 190 (if i get invite) after having student visa? Can you please explain? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

zbalouch said:


> Thanks for answering bro.  Because you know if i can get my student visa replaced by PR ill be able to study part time and work full time there. And it will be alot easier for me financially.
> Thing is I could have just submitted eoi had i been able to take PTE here in my country, they dont have a center here.
> Once i get there (aus) i can upgrade my language points and then maybe ill have a better chance at PR. I got band score of 8 in ielts academic that was without any preperation i just need to have one go at PTE.
> 
> ...


Your points are valid bro  

I just wanted to add that at a time apply for one visa  

You can reach Australia using student visa. After reaching there I think you can apply pr  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Your points are valid bro
> 
> I just wanted to add that at a time apply for one visa
> 
> ...


Yes you're right. Thankss😊


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

zbalouch said:


> Yes you're right. Thankss😊


My Best wishes on your journey bro 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi There, 

I have received ACS assessment. I submitted around 11 years of experience and i see they have considered only 7.10 Months from current employer (They have not rejected it others , but the met date/month i see is from current employer only). I did split my exp and left blank end date .

Now My Q is - Will i get 15 or 10 points for 7.10 years (exp)

Also my Degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. which will give 15 Points. 

For EOI under Subclass 190 - 
Age 25p
Education - 15p
Exp - 15p (considering 15)
IELTS (R8,L7,W6,S6) - 0
SS - 5 

On last page , it shows - The client's claims equal 55 points (Did it include 5 Pts for SS already ? ) .. Pl advice.

One more q - Shall i select State - Any or particular state ? Pl give Input. 

Expert Pl advice . 

Thanks


----------

